# Possible 2nd hog - Advice?



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I might be bringing a 2nd hog home tomorrow. It's a re-home situation, and I'm a bit nervous about what I'm going to find. The owner made it sound like caring for a hog is SO easy in the texts we exchanged. She never mentioned a wheel... She doesn't use a thermostat with her 'heat light' because it broke. :? And I'm pretty certain he is on shavings. 

So, I plan on quarantining him in my walk in closet. I know to wash my hands between handling the hogs, but I plan on working my daily hog routine around this. I'll clean Milly's cage and handle, bathe, and cuddle with her in the morning because I know she doesn't mind being out in the morning. Then do everything with the new hedgie in the evening. Will this work?

I have been accumulating things for a 2nd hog for a couple months now. I have a large Christmas tree storage bin for a cage (holes drilled in the side, wire rack shelf for a lid), lots of fleece for bedding, and food and water bowls. New hog will come with a heat 'light' and some food. I will ask for a gallon or so of their water to wean him onto the bottled water I use. I'm going to use a floor lamp on a light timer for his light source. I have a snuggle bag for him.

I ordered a CSBW and a thermostat. Tomorrow I will buy an igloo - I plan on stopping at Petco after we pick him up just in case the 'heat light' isn't appropriate/need a bigger some, etc.

Am I missing something? Cage, heating, lighting, food & water... I will buy him toys eventually, and a ceramic flower pot this summer.

Fingers crossed that this works out. I told the seller that I want to meet him before I officially decide, and I'm going tomorrow prepared with a cat carrier, fleece, hand warmers, socks, and a snuggle bag. Should I blast the heat in the car if I do bring him home?

If anyone has any advice at all, post.  Its been 8 months since I brought Milly home and I'm a little fuzzy on those details since that whole week was a blur lol.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like you have everything you need but you have to have a wheel


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Everything sounds awesome ^_^ You're doing a great job, and it honestly sounds like you're more prepared than me :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, thanks Shae  

I can't think of anything else I need... But I'm sure there's something lol :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Haha, thanks Shae
> 
> I can't think of anything else I need... But I'm sure there's something lol :lol:


Worse comes to worse, you can pick whatever it is up when you get your second heat lamp


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

aww  I hope he isn't on shavings. I gave her all of his fleece stuff...Hopefully she still has it. He loved playing with the fleece. I really hope this works out!! And I really hope he isn't anti-social now.


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

oh! And I have pics of him when he was baby if you want those


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know you already know this but I'm just saying for anyone else who might be contemplating adding a second opposite sex to their house. Having a one and getting the opposite, make certain both cages are escape proof. There have been many situations where one of the opposite sex has been added to a household and the current hedgie who has never tried to escape before, suddenly decided to and got into the others cage. Or the newcomer is the adventurous one. Sometimes it's the girls that seek out the other. :lol: They also can go distances to get to the other. Having both cages escape and enter proof are a must. 

You can still handle Milly in the evening as long as you do her first. If you have to go to Milly after the new one for any reason, not only wash your hands but change your clothes. 

If you have hand warmers in the carrier and he is out of a draft, your vehicle will be fine at a level you are warm and comfortable at wearing indoor clothes. Just be certain the rear seat is as warm as the front where you are. 

Since he'es going to be in your room where I assume Milly is too, it wouldn't hurt to give him a dose of Revolution before you bring him into the house just in case. Usually I say to wait and see if hedgie shows symptoms of mites but him being on shavings and coming into the same room, treating would be a good idea. 

You must be so excited. I hope it will work out and it sounds like you are well prepared. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info kytothelee  I want to do anything that might make adjusting easier for him. I am going to see him between 2 and 4 today and will update tonight!

Nancy, I was hoping you'd see this! You bring up some excellent points. I completely forgot about changing clothes. Doh! I will be extra careful with that. I'm really hoping that he isn't on shavings. *Fingers crossed* I will keep all of your advice in mind!

I'm at work for another hour but then I'm heading home to get everything ready! I'll check this thread again before I head out!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm excited for you! Hope things work out!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Quarantine is always a pain. You'll get about 3 weeks along, and start to wonder, can I just skip this last week? Resist the urge.

As already noted, handle your current hedgehog first, then spend time with the newcomer. It will reduce the number of clothing items you have to wash. Also, I'd recommend ensuring that when it comes to wheel cleaning, weighing etc, that your first hedgehog's items go first. There are so many ways to cross-contaminate. Quarantine is time consuming, and quite a hassle, but it really is worth the trouble.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I decided not to get the little guy. I was already feeling a bit anxious about the whole thing, and then I called the owner to ask a few more questions...

I found out she has had him for about 5 months. He has yesterday's news for bedding and she feeds him ferret food. :!: :!: She has a heat lamp but only turns it on when he gets cold. (I really don't think people get that you use a heat lamp to PREVENT a hog from getting cold, not to warm them up when they get cold!) She hasn't taken him to the vet since she got him, and she has barely handled him because she 'doesn't have time'. She said he gets really mad when you try to hold him and that he never 'warmed up to her' (duh...). All in all, I know I am financially capable of caring for two hogs and I have the space and love for a 2nd hog, but this guy sounds like he would be a handful. I don't feel it would be fair to Milly if I intentionally put myself in a situation where I'm spreading myself thin between 2 hogs. My mom also told me that she isn't comfortable with me bringing another hedgie into our house when I already work 2nd and 3rd shift and she has to pick up my slack on nights when I'm at work (feeding, checking the temp, refilling the humidifier, etc). I was really hoping I could make this all work out, but I don't think taking him would be the responsible choice.  

This is the second time I've been in a possible re-home situation, and I really do want another hedgie... The good news is that I now have/have ordered all the supplies I'll need for a 2nd hedgie, so when the time is right and another hog in need of a forever home crosses my path, I'll be prepared.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely go with what feels right. Having more than 1 hedgehog, can take up a lot of precious time. Especially in the beginning while you go through quarantine. From what you have posted it sounds like this little boy needs a home that is ready to deal with re-socializing, and potential health issues from the care he has been provided. 

I don't know if she would consider rescue for him, don't know how badly she needs/wants the $$ for him. But there is a rescue in Appleton, Tawana is very experienced with hedgehogs. Her contact information on the HWS site.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I appreciate the advice.  I definitely felt uneasy after talking to the owner about the care (or lack thereof) that he is receiving now. I feel awful, but I have to accept that I can't get every hedgehog in a hundred mile radius that needs a good home, especially a more difficult hog. *Sigh*

It's hard to say what people's intentions are, but I'm a pretty good judge of character and it feels like she wants as much money as possible... I will let her know that there's a rescue in Appleton if she isn't able to find an appropriate home and direct her to the HWS website.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

hanhan27 said:


> I feel awful, but I have to accept that I can't get every hedgehog in a hundred mile radius that needs a good home, especially a more difficult hog. *Sigh*


I know this feeling very well. I see craigslist hedgehogs all the time. Pictures of them living in aquariums, on pine/aspen/etc, drinking from water bottles, etc., I'd love to be able to scoop each and every one of them up. I remind myself all the time that I cannot save them all, instead all we can do is concentrate on providing those that we do have with the best care, as much attention as we can, and treat them as the royalty that they are.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> I remind myself all the time that I cannot save them all, instead all we can do is concentrate on providing those that we do have with the best care, as much attention as we can, and treat them as the royalty that they are.


Well said, and exactly my feelings right now.  Milly is my baby girl and I am happy that I can spoil her rotten and give her everything a hedgie can dream of. Until the time is right, I'm content with the gift of 1 hog.


----------



## kytothelee (Aug 2, 2011)

wow! This upsets me greatly that she is giving him ferret food!! And there is no way she had him for 5 months!! I just gave him to her at the very end of November. So 2ish months tops... It makes me wonder what she did with all the food I gave her! I gave her about 20 pounds worth. (All sealed up so it stays fresh) There is no way he went through 20 pounds of food in 2.5 months... I also gave her tons of fleece. I feel terrible that I picked a bad owner  She seemed like she knew so much about hedgehogs since she had them before...Poor lil Yoshi 

Also, he was fine for me, he was a good lil boy. I'm sure he turned grumpy from not handling him much... I wish I wasn't allergic to him...He'd still be in a good home who gives him proper care...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You tried, and that's what matters. *Hugs* Don't beat yourself up. It's impossible to tell what people's intentions are and we can't make people be good pet owners. *Sigh*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A hedgehog that is friendly, does not turn grumpy over a couple of months of not being handled regularly. When first starting to be handled again they may take a bit longer to warm up, but they won't be like one that is grumpy to start. 

Just because an owner says the hedgehog is a grump, doesn't mean it is. I've taken in many a sweet hedgehog that the former owner said was a grump. It's all in the experience, expectations, and knowledge of the owner. Some people think if a hedgehog raises it's quills for any reason it's a grump. Some think those who don't want to be cuddled or petted are grumps. Some expect hedgie should never raise a quill. This could also be a person that the particular hedgehog does not like. Usually if I am meeting a hedgehog for the first time and I see it's nose within 30 seconds, it's not a grump. Doesn't matter if it's a quilly ball. If it's curious enough to poke it's nose out, most of the time it will be fine. 

kytothelee I know how bad you must feel for choosing this person but don't beat yourself up over it. It is really difficult to know from talking to a prospective owner what they will be like. Some people talk a good line. I found it very difficult to adopt out my rescues and rehomes which I know sounds silly because I sold babies. The babies were different because I always had a waiting list of at least a couple of months. During those couple of months I was in constant touch with the soon to be owners and giving them information and telling them the good, the bad, and the ugly about hedgehogs. I had many in those few months change their mind and decide a hedgehog was not really for them. With the rescue/rehomes there wasn't that waiting period as hedgie was here right now so it was much more difficult to get a feel for the person. At some point in time we all sell or rehome to someone who was a mistake. The stress and worry about who my babies and adults were going to was one of the reasons that I was ready to quit breeding. My illness just made the final decision to stop happen a few months sooner.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> At some point in time we all sell or rehome to someone who was a mistake. The stress and worry about who my babies and adults were going to was one of the reasons that I was ready to quit breeding. My illness just made the final decision to stop happen a few months sooner.


I can't imagine what it's like to be an animal breeder... I used to get upset when my sister-in-law would have someone else babysit my nephew because I am so over protective of him. :roll: And all of my animals are like my babies and I don't think I could handle having to re-home one of them, which is another reason why I decided it was better to be safe than sorry, and pass on little Yoshi... I would've hated myself if I wasn't capable of taking care of him properly.

As a side note - I tried calling the owner twice today, but she didn't pick up. I ended up leaving her a voice mail, and I told her that if she can't find a new owner for Yoshi, she can talk to the Hedgehog Welfare Society in Appleton, WI. I also mentioned that if she does find an owner, she should direct them here to HHC because HHC is a great place for new owners to learn about hogs. Fingers crossed that she listens to my advice!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Hanhan27, I was hoping that this little guy would end up going home with you because I've seen what an amazing hedgie owner you are. I'm glad that you've decided to do what you feel is best for yourself and for Milly, though. Rehomes can be a bit challenging and time consuming, and I can see how that might not be an ideal situation when you don't want to neglect the hedgie you already have. I really think you're making the right choice in this case.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, thank you... you made me blush, lol. Readthebook mentioned having your heart get in front of your head in a different thread and that's exactly what happened in this situation. 

It really comes down to me having high expectations of myself - I came to the conclusion that I can't take in an animal who has gone from a breeder, to it's very first owner who had to give him up, to another owner that didn't know what they were doing, and THEN to me, if I'm not absolutely positive that it's forever home is with me. Especially if that decision could take away from the level of care I'm providing the animal I had already. Also, the thought of what could happen if I had two sick hedgies at one time scared me a lot. I have a good job and money saved, but I don't know if I could cover serious or hard-to-diagnose sicknesses or injuries in both hogs at one time. We had a member a while back who started off with 2 hogs. Then lost their job and mentioned how expensive hedgie ownership can be. Then got another hog. I remember being so frustrated with them and hoping nothing popped up that they couldn't cover. There's a lot of risk involved with a re-home situation!

Once I am on a more regular work schedule, have an extra large chunk of money saved up for vet bills, and have moved into my own place again, I think I'll be better prepared.


----------

